

Manifesto of the Programmer Liberation Front - maxwell
http://alarmingdevelopment.org/index.php?p=5

======
michaelneale
Ahem: "In Science and Math, formulas are typically one-liners."

really? at what level of maths? I am not entirely sure that programming should
move further away from mathematics (when the benefits of functional
programming a clearly from moving closer to mathematics).

~~~
rw
Of course! Proof:

Let A = [ ... ]

A is a one-line formula.

~~~
michaelneale
Right - well I am not sure what he meant, although if he did mean that it
makes no sense. From the context I interpreted it to mean mathematical
solutions/proofs (maybe I misunderstood).

------
ivey
This was published in 2004, and has a note from the author:

This Manifesto is deprecated. My views have evolved, and a new version will be
released “real soon now”.

------
david927
This is really old, and I'm glad to see it's been cleaned-up, in the sense
that a lot of the ideas he had that I really disagreed with and thought were
actually clumsy are now missing. I'm happy he's saying this and I know many
people are working on this exact problem, including some of the people I
admire most, such as Alan Kay.

I disagree strongly with one statement: Programming is not Mathematics. I know
what he's trying to say, that the View/Controller of the language shouldn't
look like mathematical expressions. But the internal model IS mathematics.
That's a big difference.

------
ryanbooker
Where does this guy think WYSWYG editors come from and what does he think
happens under the hood?

